# iPhone 7 ou 8 ? // fichiers "ouvrables" sur iPhone // obsolescence programmée...



## audemartinoli (13 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'ai pour projet d'acquérir un iPhone. Je suis actuellement sous Android avec un Samsung S6 qui commence à rendre l'âme...

J'hésite entre l'iPhone 7 et 8 notamment par rapport aux polémiques récentes autour de l'obsolescence programmée, de la "version" d'iOS jusqu'à laquelle il y avait un problème visiblement, etc. Que choisir et que pensez-vous de ces polémiques ?

De plus, j'ai entendu qu'il y avait des soucis pour ouvrir certains fichiers sous Mac et j'aimerais savoir lesquels, et s'il n'y a aucune solution à ça ? 
Je suis étudiante et travaille sur Mac mais utilise beaucoup mon téléphone actuel pour lire mes cours ou autres, donc j'ai besoin de m'assurer que les fichiers que j'ai besoin d'ouvrir le fassent. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moi2 (15 Janvier 2018)

Hello 

Te dire ce qu’ont pense de cette polémique, ce serait parler d’une chose qu’on ne connaît qu’a 10%.

D’un côté on nous dit que le constructeur injecte des lignes de code pour brider son produit et déterminer une action du consommateur qu’il n’aurait pas lui même voulu, à savoir la mise au rebus de son matériel, et de l’autre on te dit que les composants comme le proco sont ralenti lorsque la batterie atteint un faible niveau de vie pour conserver le bon fonctionnement de ces derniers.
Une plainte a été déposée, une enquête préliminaire est en cours, et nous n’avons pas accès au dossier. Donc en attendant, difficile de savoir.
Une chose est sûr, la communication du côté d’Apple a été mauvaise. C’est dommage.

Pour l’histoire des fichiers, je ne vois pas ce qui ne serait pas lu par iOS. Moi même j’ai des documents De la suite office que je modifie sur mon 8 plus directement via OneDrive. Tout fonctionne très bien.

Enfin, je te conseillerai évidement mille fois le 8, pour une dizaine de raisons : la puissance de la puce A11, la fluidité, le verre, l’esthétisme subjectif, la recharge sans fil etc. Le 8 est un peu plus cher mais à a 64go de stockage contre 32 pour le 7, ou minimum 128 en version noir de jais.
Enfin, tu as dans le 8 tout ce qu’a le X, sans l’ecran Oled, la douche stebilisation optique, et le mode portrait frontale et dos (juste le dos en 8+).

Bonne réflexion


----------

